#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Which is your most favourite apocalyptic movie?

## Bhavya

Apocalyptic is a subgenre film of science fantasy and science fiction movies. These movies concepts based on Earth's technological civilization collapse. movies like runaway climate change, nuclear holocaust, last judgement and second coming comes under the apocalyptic genre. Can you guys tell me which is your most favourite apocalyptic movie?

----------


## Dhara

Tik Tik Tik
Adnaga Maru
Inru Netru Nalai

----------


## Bhavya

> Tik Tik Tik
> Adnaga Maru
> Inru Netru Nalai



In the above list of movies, I only watched Inru Netru Nalai, I heard a good review of Adagga Maru, I would like to hear your opinion about Adagga Maru, Can you give a short review about the movie?

----------

